# System failure causes EBT glitch in several states



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

People in several states, including Massachusetts, find themselves unable to use their food stamp debit cards.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/money/shop...re/-/9848680/22409800/-/108hpxxz/-/index.html


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Price Rite was a ghost town today!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I wonder how deep Xerox is in Obama's pocket.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is bullshit!!! I wasn't able to get my grape soda and carton of Kools for the game.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Nightstalker said:


> Price Rite was a ghost town today!


I'm guessing on Gold Star?

Goya products didn't sell out today?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

This shit ain"t funny! How's a free-loader supposed to git dere she-it for the week-end!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2013)

Boohoohoo. Where's the "emergency voucher system" for all the federal employees not getting paid?

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Razr now Free


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm finding it really difficult to give a shit that they leeches we're paying for can't buy their shrimp & lobster. Fuck 'em. 

FWIW, if they're too poor that they have to get food stamps, shouldn't they be too poor to have internet and complain about their starving children on their cell phones & computers on Twitter? Oh, that's right. We're paying for their phones, too; probably their internet as well.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

> ... routine test of backup systems by vendor Xerox Corp. resulted in a system failure ... Xerox announced


A-ha ... interesting timing ... I do NOT remember similar failures in the past. 
Am I the only one thinking this is pre-planned "fun" activity


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Glitch= Gubmnt dry run. Unfortunately for them you cant repoduce the same large scale panic with a delay in "entitlements" .


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Any report on how many people found out there EBT was cut off at the tattoo parlor or nail salon? That could be tragic, you stiff your manicure girl and she'll make sure your nails never look good again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2013)

Boo Freaking Hoo!


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Mass did an audit not too long ago and EBT system is a mess!

The 2½-year audit found a total 1,164 people who continued to receive welfare benefits for periods of six months to up to 27 months after they died, totaling nearly $2.4 million in payments.

http://www.mass.gov/auditor/docs/audits/2013/201203103c.pdf

In some cases money on those cards are unused or months. 
http://www.tauntongazette.com/news/...ck-down-on-excessively-high-EBT-card-balances

Nope, nobody is going to panic ... bite me Xerox!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

HAHAHAHHAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...why can't I stop laughing.....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> Lynd says at 9 p.m., when the cards came back online and it was announced over the loud speaker, people just left their carts full of food in the aisles and left.


Yeah, the carts were full of food. Suuuurrrrrre


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I wonder if you could buy ammo with EBT?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope it gets fixed permanently and SOON. The EBT card is ESSENTIAL to our National economy and is a driving force behind our total recovery. Also, paying lawyer fees with an EBT card should be allowed so that when card holders file frivolous suits, they can keep the lawyers on retainer, just in case.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm sure it was just like the looting scenes from Katrina and the LA riots. Free stuff!!! Except it isn't free OR yours, jackals.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh, it's theirs, just ask the government. (Our) hard work always pays off!


----------

